# Make check-old, delete-old, delete-old-libs doesn't work



## mgonsalves (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello all -
Just a quick question, I am new to FreeBSD and stood up a server to run Plex. I wanted to clean up my ports/files using the "make check-old" from /usr/src context. Unfortunately all these commands fail with:

```
root@PLEX-MINI:/usr/src # cd /usr/src
root@PLEX-MINI:/usr/src # make check-old
make: don't know how to make check-old. Stop

make: stopped in /usr/src
```
Can someone shed some light on what I am missing? Thank you for your support.


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 17, 2020)

/usr/src only holds source files for the "base" FreeBSD installation, and unless you updated that by doing something like what is described in the handbook section on updating FreeBSD from source, there is nothing for `make check-old` to do. Ported applications, like Plex, would have been installed either by using the `pkg` command (and you would use that same command to clean up or remove old things) or by building them from the ports collection in/usr/ports (and you would use `make clean` in the appropriate spot to clean things up).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2020)

mgonsalves said:


> I wanted to clean up my ports/files using the "make check-old" from /usr/src context.


There are no ports files in /usr/src. At all.


----------



## mgonsalves (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 2, 2021)

mgonsalves said:


> … new to FreeBSD



Welcome,



mgonsalves said:


> … Plex. …



are you aware of pkg?

<https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/plexmediaserver/#add>


----------

